# Seriously?!?!?!?!



## Steve_D (Mar 8, 2011)

Robert Holmes said:


> I was using fresh spawn last wekend and could not buy a hit on floats or on the bottom. I worked the same holes with a egg imitation fly and caught 4 steelhead. If one thing does not work switch.


I just feel like I am making them wrong. I've got a whole bag of pink imitation eggs, but I don't have a fly rod [yet]. How do I use patterns with a spinning rod? I've tried, but even to me it didn't seem natural.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

just tie a 3 way swivel on your line tie a 3-6 foot leader on that depending on water clarity then tie a short piece of mono to the other stop on the 3 way swivel and add enough splitshot to keep it bounceing on the bottom and tie your fly to your leader


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

three ft leader is more than sufficient...any longer some may associate you as a flosser, which many look down upon.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

This is your time to get a way from steelheading...keep at it and you'll see your bank account getting smaller and smaller. The amount of gear you have will be worth more then your car. You'll wonder after college why you didn't party more then chase steelhead. You definitely could have done that after. Or, you'll get that student loan bill at the end of college and realize most of that went to fishing steel:evil:

But seriously, steelheading does not come easy to anyone just starting. Took me 5 years to get my first steelhead. Countless times I told myself to quit but for some reason continued to pursue steel. Someone a long time ago from this site told me to put down the pole and to watch the guys catching fish. When I started to do that my luck changed drastically. Having a little confidents doesn't hurt your luck either.


----------



## Steve_D (Mar 8, 2011)

It's funny you say that. My bank account dwindled the past 30 days....... a lot

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bfaber (Apr 17, 2010)

Thats funny mine to. Funny how this time of year is so expensive. As for a 3 foot leader being long enough. This weekend couldnt hooke a fish until i ran 8 foot leaders with the smallest hunk of yarn i could tie. Down the hatches they were suckin it deep.


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

yea I agree in clear water I go atleast a 6 foot leader and 6 pound test


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

Hell yeah! You know what they say...if it ain't a feeder, lengthen that leader.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

thousandcasts said:


> Hell yeah! You know what they say...if it ain't a feeder, lengthen that leader.


 rip and drip lol...oh its not sept. for real 8 ft leaders? u need to hit the e side launch at 6th next year! i used a 18 inch leadee today under a bobber and did ok on 8 lb. i could see them in the hole just watched the skein disappear.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

Steve D send me a PM and I will point you in the right direction.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

8ft leader comment not directed at tc... but really guys 8ft? i guess that is good advice for steve d to get into gettin' them though. steved pm me i'll take you fishing next fall when we have lots of chrome hungry fish


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

18 inch leader did fine for me today im a 5 ft hole today under bobber in water where i could see them in the hole...8 ft? lol 8ft!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

Trout king what is the longest leader you run?


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

I'll just add that when you post about using a long leader, and follow it up with "and they all took it deep", it doesn't sound good. If your fish bit, there is no need to defend your hook up. People get touchy about longer leaders, especially this time of year or any time fish are spawning. This is not an accusation, just an observation.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Bobber fishing: Bobber on line, hook snelled at end, lead above 12-16".

Drift fsihing: Hook snelled at end, lead above.

Leader!...you dont need no stinking leader! (usually, with yarn ya do)

Keep it simple... it keeps you bait in the water a lot more and that's where the fish are.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Fishfighter said:


> Trout king what is the longest leader you run?


usually 2 ft is the longest i will run, mostly bobber fish anymore. drift fishing usually about 2ft max length again. sometimes drift fishing a couple splitshot 18 inch above the hook will do the trick.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

